# *** 2004 Mr. Olympia Official Results ***



## Arnold (Oct 31, 2004)

*2004 Mr. Olympia Results*

1st Ronnie Coleman 
2nd Jay Cutler 
3rd Gustavo Badell 
4th Dexter Jackson 
5th Markus Ruhl 
6th Gunter Schlierkamp 
7th Chris Cormier 
8th Dennis James 
9th Victor Martinez 
10th Darrem Charles 
11th Pavol Jablonicky 
12th Kris Dim 
13th Ahmad Haidar 
14th Johnnie O. Jackson 
15th Troy Alves 
16th Craig Richardson 
17th Mustafa Mohammed 
18th Richard Jones 
19th Claude Groulx


----------



## Arnold (Oct 31, 2004)

Pre-Judging Pics 

Many Pics of Pros on stage and off 

Various Pics of Pros Day 1 

Various Pics of Pros Day 2


----------



## topolo (Oct 31, 2004)

Jay was robbed!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 31, 2004)

*you think so?*


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 31, 2004)

Holy crap, jays traps have gotten huge compared to the Arnold.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 31, 2004)

please keep all Mr. O discussions in this thread, thanks!


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 31, 2004)

Poor Gunter.  Did you guys see the new showdown round?  How humiliating!  He was such a gentleman about it though.


----------



## topolo (Oct 31, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Holy crap, jays traps have gotten huge compared to the Arnold.


yes they have!!  He got screwed.............btw Gunter laid an egg.


----------



## cappo5150 (Oct 31, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Poor Gunter. Did you guys see the new showdown round? How humiliating! He was such a gentleman about it though.


what happened?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 31, 2004)

Well for those of you that saw this show it was so unorganized. Jay Cutler should have won that show based on this new round of posing. Ronnie beat Dexter in the abs/leg shot....there is no way in hell that Ronnie's abs are better then Dexter. There is no way that Ronnie's legs are THAT much better to make up for the abs. If Dexter had won that shot...and IMO he should have, then Jay would have taken the title. I think they either need to open their eyes or go back to the way the show was before. Don't get me wrong Ronnie looked good....but I think that Jay should have taken the show based on this new point round they have. If anyone else saw the show give your opinion.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 31, 2004)

I have it on VHS tape recorded off pay-per-view.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 31, 2004)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> Well for those of you that saw this show it was so unorganized. Jay Cutler should have won that show based on this new round of posing. Ronnie beat Dexter in the abs/leg shot....there is no way in hell that Ronnie's abs are better then Dexter. There is no way that Ronnie's legs are THAT much better to make up for the abs. If Dexter had won that shot...and IMO he should have, then Jay would have taken the title. I think they either need to open their eyes or go back to the way the show was before. Don't get me wrong Ronnie looked good....but I think that Jay should have taken the show based on this new point round they have. If anyone else saw the show give your opinion.


It did seem pretty unorganized and I didn't like the way they tried to give it that WWE wrestleing tone.  I think Ronnie did win, but not by much.  
If size didn't matter then Dexter could have had it...he looked great.  
Why does everyone boo Markus Ruhl?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 31, 2004)

I believe everyone is saying "Ruhl", but it does sound like boo. He is well liked so I highly doubt it was boo.

I think its a matter of size and shape. Otherwise there would not be weight classes. In the big boy class size MUST count for something. Dexter looks great, but genetically he is not a big guy. So if there are guys out there close to Dexters conditioning but 40+ lbs heavier its hard to say he should win. 

I also agree the WWE tone was lame. If that brings more fans to the sport then I can live with it. The fans are what makes it possible for those guys to do what they do. I can do without the smack talk backstage...I don't want to bodybuilding to seem fake like wrestling has become.


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 31, 2004)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> I believe everyone is saying "Ruhl", but it does sound like boo. He is well liked so I highly doubt it was boo.
> 
> I think its a matter of size and shape. Otherwise there would not be weight classes. In the big boy class size MUST count for something. Dexter looks great, but genetically he is not a big guy. So if there are guys out there close to Dexters conditioning but 40+ lbs heavier its hard to say he should win.
> 
> I also agree the WWE tone was lame. If that brings more fans to the sport then I can live with it. The fans are what makes it possible for those guys to do what they do. I can do without the smack talk backstage...I don't want to bodybuilding to seem fake like wrestling has become.


Oh don't I feel stupid......They are saying "RUHL"


----------



## JoeR. (Oct 31, 2004)

Damnit I wanted to watch it sooo bad.  Living in dorms sucks.  Does anyone know where I can find a play by play, like who one what pose offs. Even better anyone know anyone who capped it??

Sounds like it was soo interesting, I must see!!!!!


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 31, 2004)

ummmmm i didnt see lee priests name on that list.


----------



## Johnnny (Oct 31, 2004)

Where was Nasser this year?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 31, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> ummmmm i didnt see lee priests name on that list.



he basically "boycotted" the show this year, pic up the latest MD he tells all.


----------



## mrguy (Oct 31, 2004)

Ronnie earned it!

That was the best 200 dollar ticket I ever bought!! We were pretty close to the stage and it was awesome!!

The Tom Arnold switch aroo got me hook line and sinker!!!

Damn, the EXPO would of been worth going on it's own!! I got so much free stuff and met so many different pros and fitness people, it was incredible. We went into the Expo two days and filled up a gym bag with free supplement samples!!


----------



## Johnnny (Oct 31, 2004)

Yeah where was Lee Priest?


----------



## mrguy (Oct 31, 2004)

The abs are judged together with the thighs and that is why the attack on Ronnies abs did not work.

Ronnie has massive thighs that make up for his extending gut. I wanted Jay to win but being there in person up and close and seeing these monsters first hand, I have to say Ronnie won it hands done. Ronnie is a beast!! Even in the Expo when Jay and Ronnie where signing autograph's, Ronnie is just more massive than Jay. I think if Jay had another 20 or 30 lbs on him, he'll be able to knock Ronnie off his pedestal. I felt sorry for Gunter!! But, he was lucky to be in the top six since at prejudging he really looked like crap.

Ran into Mike Katz on the way and even asa IFBB judge he said Ronnie is just to massive! He also said had Dextor not screwed up one of the pose offs, the results would of been different.

Here are some of my favorite photos I took from the show!! The one of Rebecca Ryan and me just made my day!! 

And the photo where Katz was nice enough to let me get a shot with him after the show!


----------



## Johnnny (Oct 31, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio?

I think Ronnie Coleman was looking huge & very, very lean, but there were guys looking better than him.

But as for the Olympia, I thought Gunter was going to place higher & he got killed right at the end of the competition.

He looked better than some of the other guys there with size, definition & symetry.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 31, 2004)

Ronnie won by 3 points.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 31, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Ronnie won by 3 points.



Yeah and if the judges gave dexter the abs/legs pose over ronnie then Jay would have won by 1 point.


----------



## topolo (Oct 31, 2004)

trojan is correct


----------



## brodus (Nov 1, 2004)

I can't believe you guys think Jay should have been anything higher than 4th.  He was carrying a shitload of water and fat, comparably.  Placing should have been Dexter 2nd, Gusatvo 3rd, Jay 4th. 

Jay lacked the cuts Dexter, Ronnie, and Gustavo had.  He looked bloated on his back shots, where the other three looked striated and cut.  The only thing that keeps Dexter from #1 is size.   And now I know why Lee Priest opted out (as you should too) after seeing a blocky, bloated Gunter get 6th...that was horseshit.


----------



## brodus (Nov 1, 2004)

Look at Prince's post photos and the other ones posted, and seriously reconsider thinking a bloated, non-cut Cutler at 20lbs less than the razor-sharp 296-pound champ was anything but a 4th place or lower...I mean, he just wasn't there at all.

And did anyone notice how Jay's head became even closer to resembling a keg of beer/Frankenstein than ever before?  He needs to give in to genetics before his GH-induced acromegaly fully overtakes his already chemcially mishapen skull.


----------



## brodus (Nov 1, 2004)

And did anyone check outh those pics of Pavlov J.?!!! That guy is SICK!! He's like the modern Franco Columbo.


----------



## brodus (Nov 1, 2004)

> Jay Cutler should have won that show based on this new round of posing.



Give me a fuggin break...since when was it fair for a jar-head pampered whiteboy who shows up 20lbs. lighter than the incumbent and DOESN'T have a striated backside nor a cut up front side to win? That's retared, man.  I'm not even a crazy BB freak, but Ronnie's domination and hardocore training is impossible to overlook.  Cut size out of it, and Dexter had a chance, but come on, Jay looks like a cromagnum man and he still is 20 hard pounds off the champ...he peaked in 2001.


----------



## brodus (Nov 1, 2004)

I honestly would love someone to explain how thes photos show a 2nd place finish:

Why do people like Jay so much?  

Even Ruhl was more cut up, albeit unbalanced.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 1, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Robert DiMaggio?
> I'd seriously like to know why you closed the Olympia thread I started?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 1, 2004)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> Yeah and if the judges gave dexter the abs/legs pose over ronnie then Jay would have won by 1 point.




That is how I saw it too.  I thought this was Jay's year.  How the heck did Ronnie beat Dexter in an AB shot?? There is just no way.


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 1, 2004)

I am very surprised that Ronnie won that Ab's & thighs pose.

Ronnie is huge, ripped & proprotionate for the most part, but Ronnie's abs look very ugly compared to many of the others like Dex & Gunter for example.

It looks like all the GH/Insulin is taking an affect on Ronnie to protrude his gut like that.


----------



## brodus (Nov 1, 2004)

Did you look at the photo I posted?  How was Jay anywhere near Ronnie?


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 1, 2004)

brodus



> can't believe you guys think Jay should have been anything higher than 4th. He was carrying a shitload of water and fat, comparably. Placing should have been Dexter 2nd, Gusatvo 3rd, Jay 4th.



You can't be serious.

I didn't see much fat or bloating on him.

& that angle of the 2 back poses wasn't the best.

If you had the camera right up front & straight on Jay's back you would see, but that photo was taken on a right angle so it's hard to see.

& even if he did have a bit of fat on his back, I would still pick Jay Cutler over Ronnie Coleman as Ronnie's abs are so ugly from the GH & makes everything else look disproportionate to the rest of his body or the other competitors.

But Dex did have probably the best conditioning & set of abs.


But it must be hard for the judges to pick points over one guy from the next as you've got tall guys, short guys, 250+lbs ripped freaks who are tall, shorter guys who are huge & ripped for their height & body frame.

I've noticed that for the most muscular poses the judges picked the taller more freakish bodybuilders like Markus & Ronnie over Dex & Gustavo.


----------



## JoeR. (Nov 1, 2004)

YEa I did brodus, its hard to tell from that photo.  Jay has his back pulled out more then Ronnie does so it appears to be smoother.

Now I did not see the show so I cant say if he wasnt smooth or fat based on that.  Show us more pictures!


----------



## brodus (Nov 1, 2004)

Prince and I both posted photos that clearly show Cutler as much softer, not as defined as Coleman.  You can argue photo angles and stuff, but the fact is one guy was huge a ripped and one guy wasn't...and he was the only guy in the top four that wasn't ripped, yet he still got 2nd?! 

No glute striations, limited vascularity, and a layer of water or fat obscuring his physique are all reasons why Jay shouldn't have even been in the top four. 

If anyone got robbed it was Dexter.  

BTW, distended guts are more of a byproduct of eating 7,000+ calories a day and not doing enough cardio than GH side effects.  You do know that eating that much causes your organs to stretch and enlarge, right?

Freaked out navels (a la Ruhl), are more of a GH symptom.  But the worst is Caveman head, AKA acromagaly, and no one has it worse than Cutler...I'll do a before and after someday in Photoshop.


----------



## mrguy (Nov 1, 2004)

Jay's thighs are not as massive as Ronnies that is why he lost the ABS & Thighs pose. Had it only been Abs, he would of won hands down.

Plain and simple.

I was very close to them after the show when they walked through the crowd and Ronnie is just more massive. Ok, Ronnies gut protrudes a bit, but he has abs. I only wish my abs were like Ronnies.

Being there in person and looking at pictures are two different things. That is why the judges score the way the do. A person who looks great in a photo may in fact not look so great up close. If judges were scoring from photos, the results would be different.


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 1, 2004)

brodus



> BTW, distended guts are more of a byproduct of eating 7,000+ calories a day and not doing enough cardio than GH side effects.  You do know that eating that much causes your organs to stretch and enlarge, right?



Actually those huge protruding guts are caused by GH.

Mudge has informed me of this & he first hand knowledge of this sort of thing.

Not too mention asking ppl who are on GH compared to ppl who are on just anabolics.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Nov 1, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> brodus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh shit here we go again.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 1, 2004)

brodus said:
			
		

> BTW, distended guts are more of a byproduct of eating 7,000+ calories a day and not doing enough cardio than GH side effects.  You do know that eating that much causes your organs to stretch and enlarge, right?



so how come Lee Haney did not have one?


----------



## brodus (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm not saying GH has no effect on gut protrusion.  

I'm saying bodybuilding is different than it used to be, and there weren't 296 pound, 5'11" guys on stage back when people did the vaccuum pose.  Haney competed at 244.  I doubt people would be shouting GH GUT if Ronnie competed at 240.

I don't think Ronnie's a good example when talking about GH sides, personally, b/c his head still looks normal, whereas people like Cutler look like rejects from the Munsters, while the used to look normal.


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 1, 2004)

Brodus



> I'm not saying GH has no effect on gut protrusion.
> 
> I'm saying bodybuilding is different than it used to be, and there weren't 296 pound, 5'11" guys on stage back when people did the vaccuum pose. Haney competed at 244. I doubt people would be shouting GH GUT if Ronnie competed at 240.
> 
> I don't think Ronnie's a good example when talking about GH sides, personally, b/c his head still looks normal, whereas people like Cutler look like rejects from the Munsters, while the used to look normal.



Ronnie is a perfect example of GH side effects, just b/c his head still looks normal doesn't mean that he isn't experiencing GH effects in other places.

I'm sure his internal organs have grown.



> BTW, distended guts are more of a byproduct of eating 7,000+ calories a day and not doing enough cardio than GH side effects.



If this is true, than Ronnie wouldn't have been as ripped as you say he is, he would've been smoother.

He did still have a ripped set of abs, but he possed the protruding gut syndrome which many GH users have.

I'm just beginning to think you have something personal against Jay Cutler.


----------



## topolo (Nov 1, 2004)

Brodus,

Did you watch it???????

Jay got ass raped by the judges.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Nov 1, 2004)

Everyone loves to hate the frontrunner. Besides, the Olympia is rigged. It's all about who's doing more to line Weider's pockets.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 1, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Everyone loves to hate the frontrunner. Besides, the Olympia is rigged. It's all about who's doing more to line Weider's pockets.



wait a sec, are you implying that it's political?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## topolo (Nov 1, 2004)

Rob, 

who do you think should have won?


----------



## Arnold (Nov 1, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> Rob,
> 
> who do you think should have won?



all I have to go by are the pics, and Ronnie looks unbeatable, Jay looks softer, and blockier, on Jay's best day I do not think he could beat Ronnie.


----------



## topolo (Nov 1, 2004)

That's it!!!!!!! no more anabolic matrix for me!!!!!


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 1, 2004)

Well atleast my buddy Kris did well in just his 2nd pro comp/1st Olympia. 12th place is great I think. Good place to start. Can only go up from there. 
Priest tells all in MD why he didn't compete. Pick it up its a good read.

Hey Rob (Prince) what do you think of MD anyways??


----------



## Arnold (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> Hey Rob (Prince) what do you think of MD anyways??



I like it as far as bb mags go, planet muscle is good too.


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 1, 2004)

Thats the two I read. Planet muscle and MD. 
I get Muscle and Fittness on ocasion for the pullout cards for the workouts. The rest goes away


----------



## Jill (Nov 1, 2004)

Ronnie is H U G E!!! But I think he has a bit of a gut, compared to Jay, Dexter, and Gus.  Just not as lean in the abbies.

I agree the operation was a little Mickey-Mouse-you should have seen the womens, pretty unorganized. Going backstage and stuff.


----------



## JoeR. (Nov 1, 2004)

Damn im going to have to pay like 75$ for this dvd.  

I agree with Prince that Ronnie mass is unbeatable, in the old style contest.  I really thought that it was more moving to asthetically pleasing and not just pure mass.  Thats why I disagree with the even on Jays best day he couldn't win.  Based on pure asthetics I think Dex should win, but I really thought Jay would win becasue he is the best mix of mass and asthetics.  

Also looking at Kris Dim why didnt he place higher?  I would like to hear about that.


----------



## tomas101 (Nov 1, 2004)

how the hell did darrem charles come in 10th????? he was in the best shape of his life...can any of you tell me how he looked there and what caused him to do so bad?


----------



## Arnold (Nov 1, 2004)

JoeR. said:
			
		

> Thats why I disagree with the even on Jays best day he couldn't win.



I meant that on Jay's best day he cannot beat Ronnie the way he appeared at this past Olympia, it's just a matter of genetics.


----------



## JoeR. (Nov 1, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I meant that on Jay's best day he cannot beat Ronnie the way he appeared at this past Olympia, it's just a matter of genetics.




Explain why he is genetically superior?  He just seems bigger, he does after all have Jay by about 7-8 years...


----------



## Flex (Nov 1, 2004)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> I have it on VHS tape recorded off pay-per-view.


I CANT FUGGING BELIEVE I MISSED IT!

i don't know why, but the date completely slipped my mind. 

Troj, would you make me a copy?? (i'll $buy$ one of you)....


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 2, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> I CANT FUGGING BELIEVE I MISSED IT!
> 
> i don't know why, but the date completely slipped my mind.
> 
> Troj, would you make me a copy?? (i'll $buy$ one of you)....



Yeah I can do that for ya bro...Its going to have to wait until the weekend because I do not have time during the week.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 2, 2004)

mrguy said:
			
		

> Jay's thighs are not as massive as Ronnies that is why he lost the ABS & Thighs pose. Had it only been Abs, he would of won hands down.



Jay beat Ronnie on the Abs/leg pose. Dexter lost agains Ronnie on the abs/leg pose. Are you gonna tell me that Dexters ab/legs shot is not more impressive them Ronnie? Jay has better abs and over all legs then Ronnie any day, and thats why the judges gave him the pose points against Ronnie.


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 2, 2004)

I was very impressed with Dennis James's size, vascularity & condition & he placed high as well. 

I'm beginning to think the whole thing is rigged so Ronnie would tie Arnold's record & then next year beat him with 8 Olympia's.

Jay should've won in his home town.


----------



## LAM (Nov 2, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Jay should've won in his home town.



Vegas is the only place where they hold the Olympia...


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 2, 2004)

LAM



> Vegas is the only place where they hold the Olympia...



Here is a link that shows that the Mr. O was in Atlanta

http://www.ifbb.com/contestresults/mrolympia/

& here is another link that shows other various locations:
http://www.bodybuildinguniverse.com/olympia.htm

It's been in Nevada the last 6yrs only.

& here is a link with a lot of previous Olympia photos just to throw in.

http://www.bodybuildbid.com/articles/mrolympia/mrol2002pics.html


----------



## Arnold (Nov 2, 2004)

JoeR. said:
			
		

> Explain why he is genetically superior?  He just seems bigger, he does after all have Jay by about 7-8 years...



No explanation necessary, just look at them both, Ronnie is taller, that always helps if you have the size to go along with it, Ronnie has more mass and more separation, and Ronnie is more symmetrical and has a more aesthetically pleasing physique, Jay appears very blocky, his waste looks huge, he just cannot seem to attain the overall hardness especially in his glutes and hams.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 2, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> LAM
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He is saying that now for the past 3 years I believe they only hold the olympia in vegas.  it used to be in other places each year but now it is just in vegas.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 2, 2004)

*MEN'S PREJUDGING PHOTO GALLERY*


----------



## LAM (Nov 2, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> He is saying that now for the past 3 years I believe they only hold the olympia in vegas.  it used to be in other places each year but now it is just in vegas.



thank you...


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 2, 2004)

(and the plan is for it to remain in vegas.)


----------



## Arnold (Nov 2, 2004)

now if they would just move the Arnold Classic to Vegas!


----------



## tomas101 (Nov 2, 2004)

tomas101 said:
			
		

> how the hell did darrem charles come in 10th????? he was in the best shape of his life...can any of you tell me how he looked there and what caused him to do so bad?


??


----------



## P-funk (Nov 2, 2004)

tomas101 said:
			
		

> ??



Man, he looked great.  But the thing is he just doesn't have the muscle size and density that the other guys have.  The olympia is a freak show, he is not that big of a freak, as good of condition he is in.  Dexter Jackson is in crazy shape and he is bigger than Dareem Charles.  Also, from the back he is not that impressive, like most of the guys on that stage.  he just gets dwarfed by the other competiters up there.


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 2, 2004)

P-Funk



> He is saying that now for the past 3 years I believe they only hold the olympia in vegas. it used to be in other places each year but now it is just in vegas.



No offense seriously, but you really need to get your eyes checked. You quoted me on this

"my quote" 





> It's been in Nevada the last 6yrs only.



I said the Olympia has been in Nevad for 6yrs not 3yrs as you state.

I personally don't think they should leave it in Nevada from now on.

I think there are many other big cities that would love to host the Mr. Olympia.

I guess they won't be doing any more Mr. Olympia's in Europe?
Oh well.

LAM 



> thank you...



BTW I wasn't arguing, I was only stating that it hasn't always just been held in Nevada, only the last 6yrs now it's been in Nevada.


----------



## tomas101 (Nov 2, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Man, he looked great.  But the thing is he just doesn't have the muscle size and density that the other guys have.  The olympia is a freak show, he is not that big of a freak, as good of condition he is in.  Dexter Jackson is in crazy shape and he is bigger than Dareem Charles.  Also, from the back he is not that impressive, like most of the guys on that stage.  he just gets dwarfed by the other competiters up there.


thanks...its just funny, b/c he's beaten most of those pple b4...the only three i dont think he has ever beat are ronnie gunter and jay...he's beat everyone else who was ahead of him in past shows...owell...Dexter looked fucking ridiculous


----------



## Arnold (Nov 2, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> I think there are many other big cities that would love to host the Mr. Olympia.



Yeah, so many people are interested in it, I was not even able to get it on my Pay-Per-View.

I think it should stay in Vegas, it's agreat city for it, I would like to see the Arnold moved to Vegas too.


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 2, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio



> Yeah, so many people are interested in it, I was not even able to get it on my Pay-Per-View.
> 
> I think it should stay in Vegas, it's agreat city for it, I would like to see the Arnold moved to Vegas too.



How could you not get it on Pay-Per-View?

I know a lot of ppl in the US all over & here in Canada & they all had it for those who bought it or had satellite.


----------



## LAM (Nov 2, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> I personally don't think they should leave it in Nevada from now on.
> 
> I think there are many other big cities that would love to host the Mr. Olympia.



fortunately the decision is not up to you...hands down Las Vegas is the best city in this country for holding conventions and such.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 2, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> How could you not get it on Pay-Per-View?





It was not listed?

That is fine, I can buy the DVD.


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 2, 2004)

LAM



> fortunately the decision is not up to you...hands down Las Vegas is the best city in this country for holding conventions and such.



Los Angeles, Chicago, & New York are also great cities to have the Olymia IMO.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 2, 2004)

I have lived in both Chicago and Boston, two pretty popular/populated cities and I don't think the arena/convention center would be close to selling out in these two cities.  The interest just isnt there, where as in Vegas, people will come down to have a great time and gamble along with going to the show.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 2, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> LAM
> 
> 
> 
> Los Angeles, Chicago, & New York are also great cities to have the Olymia IMO.




they held it at Madison Square Garden in NYC a few years back.  The turn out is not like it is in Vegas though.  Possibly becasue it is not only a great place to hold a convention but because it is so close to LA and souther california were a lot more BBing fans can easily come to the show.


----------



## Johnnny (Nov 2, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio



> It was not listed?
> 
> That is fine, I can buy the DVD.



Well it should've been listed as it was on payperview everywhere?

Weird. Are you sure you didn't miss it?


----------



## Arnold (Nov 2, 2004)

I may have, but that's okay cause I can spend the money on the DVD instead.


----------



## JoeR. (Nov 2, 2004)

Yea but they aren't shipping the Dvd for another month.  I can not wait....


----------



## Arnold (Nov 3, 2004)

patience is a virtue.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 3, 2004)

brodus said:
			
		

> He needs to give in to genetics before his GH-induced acromegaly fully overtakes his already chemcially mishapen skull.



Thats the shape of his head dude, and the shape of mine is similar coming from a celtic lineage. When I gain weight, I gain weight in the face as well, thats how it goes.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 3, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> Mudge has informed me of this & he first hand knowledge of this sort of thing.



I've never used GH.

However I would disagree with Brodus' claim that distended guts come from 7k calorie diets. There are guys that maintain at 7k for one, and there were plenty of guys back in the days that would drink milk, drink beer, eat whole chickens at a single sitting, and still had no guts. I would look to GH/IGF-1 long before claiming it came from stomach stretching. 

That would be like saying there is a large quanity of food in their stomachs during the competition itself, and this is not true. And honestly a 1k calorie meal is not all that huge, or in Cutler's case he goes up to 14 meals a day, those are very small meals. When I eat small meals, and I have gone up to 6500 calories myself, it does not have a large impact on your gut. Now if you are doing xxxx calories of sugar donuts and protein powder thats another story.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 3, 2004)

brodus said:
			
		

> I doubt people would be shouting GH GUT if Ronnie competed at 240.
> 
> I don't think Ronnie's a good example when talking about GH sides, personally, b/c his head still looks normal, whereas people like Cutler look like rejects from the Munsters, while the used to look normal.



Ok, so look at Craig Titus then. There goes your theory.

As for your constant Munster comment, you prove your lack of knowlege in this area with that alone. There is a difference between having a pituitary disorder and using exogenous GH. I'm not guessing you have studied this stuff enough to even comment.

Not enough cardio? So you are saying that Ronnie is fat but striated at the same time? I didn't know cottage cheese had a striated appearance. By the way, Ronnie at least in the past did one hour of cardio in the AM and one hour at night.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 3, 2004)

IMO Cutler has a large bone structure and thats why he has a large skull. His head isn't so big if you look at his bone structure. I've been around Jay up close in person and his head doesn't look HUGE or stick out like a stop sign. It looks normal.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 4, 2004)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> Yeah and if the judges gave dexter the abs/legs pose over ronnie then Jay would have won by 1 point.


No, he wouldn't have. Before the last pose, it was Ronnie 22 Jay 21. If Ronnie had lost the Dex pose, he would have had 20. He won the last pose against Jay, a back lat spread which he called because he knew it would expose Jay's weakness in his hamstrings, and when he won the 2 points, he STILL would have had 22 to Jay's 21.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 4, 2004)

Egoat I think your wrong, but without reviewing the round again I'm not going to argue this with you. Its no longer that fresh in my mind. Maybe tonight I will watch it again and comment.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 4, 2004)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> Egoat I think your wrong, but without reviewing the round again I'm not going to argue this with you. Its no longer that fresh in my mind. Maybe tonight I will watch it again and comment.


I taped the show and just went back to the last pose. It was exactly as I stated. Ronnie led 22-21 going into the last pose. He won the pose, so it ended 24-21. If Dex had won the abs and thigh pose, Ronnie would have still won 22-21.


----------



## wtfzor (Nov 5, 2004)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> I taped the show and just went back to the last pose. It was exactly as I stated. Ronnie led 22-21 going into the last pose. He won the pose, so it ended 24-21. If Dex had won the abs and thigh pose, Ronnie would have still won 22-21.


 yup that's right, I watched the show and I feel sorry for Gunter, he lost every single competition in the challanege round.


----------



## wtfzor (Nov 5, 2004)

"rear...lats....game over......lights out spread"


----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2004)

I think the thing that disappoints me the most about the Olympia is the posing routines.  Some of these guys can't move for shit and they just go up there and wing it, not even moving to the music.  What is the point of even having music is you are just going to improvise.  I think at that level of Bodybuilding they should at least have someone try and choreograph something for them.  Darrem Charles and Melvin Anthony (who wasn't in it this year) are awesome posers and you can tell they work hard on making it interesting an dnailing thier routines.  I am not saying that everyone has to make it like a dance, with popping and locking, like they do.  But come on.  A little movement and fluidness would be nice.  Just my opinion.


----------



## wtfzor (Nov 5, 2004)

LOL yeah I love Darrem Charles's moonwalk, Melvin Anthony was a entertainer too 
 man some of them can't move for shit, Gunter couldn't even keep his balance during his free pose.
 I still think that Arnold and Shawn Ray has the best poses ever, very smooth and convincing.


----------



## JoeR. (Nov 5, 2004)

Ed Corney, nough said.


----------



## wtfzor (Nov 5, 2004)

oh yeah he's got some nice pose, too artistic


----------



## Arnold (Nov 5, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I think the thing that disappoints me the most about the Olympia is the posing routines.  Some of these guys can't move for shit and they just go up there and wing it, not even moving to the music.  What is the point of even having music is you are just going to improvise.  I think at that level of Bodybuilding they should at least have someone try and choreograph something for them.  Darrem Charles and Melvin Anthony (who wasn't in it this year) are awesome posers and you can tell they work hard on making it interesting an dnailing thier routines.  I am not saying that everyone has to make it like a dance, with popping and locking, like they do.  But come on.  A little movement and fluidness would be nice.  Just my opinion.



did ever get a chance to see Lee Labrada pose? one word, AWESOME!


----------



## P-funk (Nov 5, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> did ever get a chance to see Lee Labrada pose? one word, AWESOME!




No never....Any videos you recommed?


----------



## Arnold (Nov 6, 2004)

I saw him guest pose at a show in the early 90's, you could get one of the Olympia DVD's, like the 1990: http://www.mesomorphosis.com/store/videos/1990-mr-olympia.html


----------

